# General > Member's Lounge > Photography >  How to make the best photo as possible of your planted tank

## Nigel95

Contests are coming. But how do you make the best final shot as possible? 

Some info about settings, equipment and setup.

----------


## Nigel95

Here is an example of using external flash. I didn't share my full tank shot because I am entering contests with it. But here is a detail shot.
detail shot forest scape by nigel aquascaping by Nigel H, on Flickr

----------


## tetrakid

Excellent tips. Thank you for posting.

----------


## Nigel95

> Excellent tips. Thank you for posting.


Glad I could help!

----------


## hegemon

how do you avoid light reflection in pictures? i tried with my iphone but always gets reflection.

----------


## Nigel95

> how do you avoid light reflection in pictures? i tried with my iphone but always gets reflection.


Dark room (only tank light on)

Black equipment, clothes

Black cardboard on top of the tank.

----------


## hegemon

> Dark room (only tank light on)
> 
> Black equipment, clothes
> 
> Black cardboard on top of the tank.


thanks very much! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Terrible

Can use mobile phones. 
Make sure your shots are perfectly horizontal. 
I will then crop the photo to delete the surface waterline, the bottom and edges of the tank. 
Do it with the room lights off and aquarium light full brightness. 
It's actually very satisfying.

----------


## noahvictor

What I do to get the best outta my photo is turn OFF the room's light, leaving ON only the Tank's light. That alone should bring out the best look.

----------

